
Show HN: Coinfolix – a simple cryptocurrency tracker for iPhone - rickwaalders
http://www.coinfolix.com
======
rickwaalders
Hey everyone,

I've just shipped my first React Native app. I had a lot of fun designing and
developing it.

I've built it because other crypto portfolio apps felt too complicated to me.
I wanted to have a portfolio app that is basic, simple and easy to use, so I
decided to build my own. Coinfolix is made for the ‘casual crypto owner’ (…),
so it should be easy to understand by everyone. At least that’s what I’ve
aimed for… I’ll let you decide whether I succeeded :)

------
anonfunction
Really slick website! One feature I've wanted is to be able to put the price I
got my crypto for and see the relative gain or loss from that rather than the
previous day or week.

~~~
rickwaalders
Thanks! Entering the price you paid for your crypto is one of the things on
the roadmap. However, as I want that feature to be useful AND really simple,
it's been taking a little longer to implement.

One thing I'm still trying to figure out for example is whether to let people
enter the total amount they paid for all of their crypto, or let them enter
the amounts they paid for each transaction. I'd prefer the first, as adding
transactions would make the app less simple. But is is still useful that way?

